# χρειάζω/χρειάζομα



## redsstone

I was attempting to send an email stating "I need a little more time to organize...."
Interestingly "χρειάζω" is not listed in the dictionary...only "χρειάζομα" is listed.
I found this explanation on a school's website: 
"distinguish between active and passive voice in the use of verbs, for example χρειάζω (χρειάζομαι),"
I grew up only using "χρειάζω" verbally.

Can someone fill me in on the nuances and differences between the two usages? And also why "χρειάζω" is not listed in the dictionary?

Many thanks in advance.

(I would have written this post in Greek, but I don't think you would want to read how I mangle the language).


----------



## sotos

There is no verb "χρειάζω". Only χρειάζομαι. It's one of the v. that have only passive voice.


----------



## redsstone

OMG, so all these years I've been using a word that doesn't exist AND no one has ever bothered to correct me.

So, instead of "χρειάζω" (which doesn't exist) I should be saying "έχω ανάγκη από... (whatever...στυλό, παλτό, κτλ). 
What is the best way to say, "I need more time" ... "Εχω ανάγκη περισσότερο χρόνο" or "Εχω ανάγκη από περισσότερο χρόνο" or "Χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο"...It all sounds rather awkward....Is there a smoother, more natural way to ask the question?

I have at times said, "ανάγκη για..." which is not in the lexicon. When I googled the phrase, these headlines appeared:

Ανάγκη για ανατρεπτικές πολιτικές για να επανέλθει η εμπιστοσύνη των λαών
Ανάγκη για άμεσα μέτρα και δωρεάν εμβόλιο για τον καταρροϊκό πυρετό

Is "ανάγκη για..." appropriate at times?

I truly appreciate your response.

PS where I live there is no opportunity to speak Greek. My only chance is the rare phone call from a relative or my visits to Greece which have been curtailed because I am caring for my father with dementia...This forum provides a wonderful service...Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Perseas

redsstone said:


> What is the best way to say, "I need more time" ... "Εχω ανάγκη περισσότερο χρόνο" or "Εχω ανάγκη από περισσότερο χρόνο" or "Χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο"...It all sounds rather awkward....Is there a smoother, more natural way to ask the question?


Ι think all of them could be used. Perhaps I would use more "χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο".


----------



## Iraklakos

Το ρήμα χρειάζομαι, είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με ρήματα όπως κοιμάμαι, ονειρεύομαι, δέχομαι κλπ που ενώ μοιάζουν με παθητική φωνή λόγω της κατάληξής τους, στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι. Επειδή δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά με τις επεξηγήσεις γραμματικής, μπορείς να δεις τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. 

http://www2.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/details.php?id=124

Όσο για το ερώτημά σου, και εγώ θα επελαγα το "χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο", χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι τα άλλα είναι λάθος. 

Το "ανάγκη για" χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε τίτλους εφημερίδων κλπ, όπου παραλείπεται το ρήμα. Σε πλήρες κείμενο μάλλον θα λέγαμε κάτι σαν "Υπάρχει ανάγκη για..."


----------



## redsstone

Σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τις εξαιρετικές απαντήσεις.
Καλώ επίσης διορθώσεις στην γραμματική μου και το πως εκφράζομαι, καθώς και πρόσθετες απαντήσεις σ' αυτό το θέμα.
Απολαμβάνω που βρήκα φόρουμ να με βοηθάει στην βελτίωση της ικανότητας να μιλάω και να γράφω Ελληνικά.

In any case, I am enjoying the journey, and I appreciate the time members put into responding...

Να είστε όλοι καλά.


----------



## Small deer

As you want someone to correct you ,it is not "Σας ευχαριστήσω" but "Σας ευχαριστώ" or "Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω"-->
(I'd like to thank you).
Τα ελληνικά σου είναι πολύ καλά πάντως!


----------



## redsstone

To Small Deer.......
Λάθος έκανα...Δεν έδοσα προσοχή στο τι έγραψα
Χρησιμοποιήω λεξικό όταν γράφω...., όταν μιλώ δεν βγένουν και τόσο καλά.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπστήριξή.

Υ.Γ.  Αλήθεια είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν πλέον ελάφια στην Πελοπόννησο; Ότι κυνηγοί τα έχουν όλα σκοτώσει;


----------



## Small deer

It takes time!That's all!Δεν ξέρω για τα ελάφια στην Πελοπόννησο,όμως γενικώς εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν προσέχουμε πολύ τα ζώα και οι φιλοζωικές οργανώσεις δεν είναι πολύ δραστήριες.Είμαστε λίγο πίσω σε αυτό το θέμα.


----------



## orthophron

redsstone said:


> Υ.Γ.  Αλήθεια είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν πλέον ελάφια στην Πελοπόννησο; Ότι κυνηγοί τα έχουν όλα σκοτώσει;


Hi! I was surprised to see a deer jumping over road last September (ten years after the first time I saw one) in central south Peloponnisos. Zoophiles keep doing the best but hunters are insensitive; they don't understand that _τα ζώα χρειάζονται_. I just thought of mentioning the other meaning of _χρειάζομαι_ (= I am needed/necessary) before it confuses you.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Iraklakos said:


> Το ρήμα χρειάζομαι, είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με ρήματα όπως κοιμάμαι, ονειρεύομαι, δέχομαι κλπ που ενώ μοιάζουν με παθητική φωνή λόγω της κατάληξής τους, στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι. Επειδή δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά με τις επεξηγήσεις γραμματικής, μπορείς να δεις τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
> 
> http://www2.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/details.php?id=124
> 
> Όσο για το ερώτημά σου, και εγώ θα επελαγα το "χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο", χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι τα άλλα είναι λάθος.
> 
> Το "ανάγκη για" χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε τίτλους εφημερίδων κλπ, όπου παραλείπεται το ρήμα. Σε πλήρες κείμενο μάλλον θα λέγαμε κάτι σαν "Υπάρχει ανάγκη για..."



Αυτό που λες ισχύει μεν για το σκέτο "ανάγκη για" αλλά η φράση "έχω ανάγκη κάτι" λέγεται συχνά στον μη επίσημο καθημερινό λόγο, έτσι δεν είναι;

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι άλλος ένας συνηθισμένος τρόπος να αποδοθεί το "I need more time (to do sth)" είναι "Θέλω περισσότερο χρόνο". Γενικά το ρήμα θέλω χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά πολλές φορές εκεί που στα αγγλικά υπάρχει το need.


----------

